# Wasatch Front Extended Archery Success!



## Bowdacious

Well, I finally closed the deal on a buck today while hunting the extended. Hopefully the elk will soon follow.

I spotted this buck from about 100 yrds today, bedded down under some oak brush at around 11:30. I checked the wind....made my way up and around behind this buck. I snuck up to 30 yards and whistled to get the buck to stand up....he did, I made my move and the rest is history. I only had about a 20 inch hole to shoot through, because he stood up in the trees and the branches were over hung because of the snow. I smacked him in the front shoulder and the arrow went straight in, tore through the lung, clipped the top of the heart and hit the other shoulder. The buck took off, running hard for about 50 yards and then toppled over. He's only 22" from outside to outside...but I'm happy with him none-the-less. It was an awesome hunt and I was glad to have shared it with a friend. Thanks Joey_B. for all your help![attachment=4:1mo2owvp]DSC_0659.JPG[/attachment:1mo2owvp][attachment=3:1mo2owvp]DSC_0661.JPG[/attachment:1mo2owvp][attachment=2:1mo2owvp]DSC_0665.JPG[/attachment:1mo2owvp][attachment=1:1mo2owvp]DSC_0668.JPG[/attachment:1mo2owvp][attachment=0:1mo2owvp]DSC_0676.JPG[/attachment:1mo2owvp]


----------



## hunter_orange13

thats a nice buck! i'd shoot him anytime and be happy. congrats!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

That is the most deadly shot you can put on an animal. Right through the meat of the front leg into the heart and lungs. :twisted: They only have about 6 seconds to get their affairs in order before the lights go out. Nice job!


----------



## elk22hunter

That is way cool. I love it when a plan comes together. If it was killed with an Epek, go to epekhunting.com and enter it in the photo contest. If not then good job anyway.


----------



## Nueces

VERY GOOD! Congrats! That's a nice buck and I'll take any archery kill over a firearm. Good job.


----------



## HOGAN

Crazy that deer ran into a field and died like that, where on the wasatch is there a field? Unless you moved him before cleaning him. 18 month old kid must be a good hiker too~ Great job, way to start out this year with a good photo.


----------



## Bowdacious

HOGAN said:


> Crazy that deer ran into a field and died like that, where on the wasatch is there a field? Unless you moved him before cleaning him. 18 month old kid must be a good hiker too~ Great job, way to start out this year with a good photo.


Yeah, isn't that nuts? Gotta love those open fields on the Wasatch! :wink: I shot him in the same spot that I elk hunt...I was actually elk hunting that morning. As I was sitting in a spot waiting for the elk I had spotted 6 coyotes. When I decided to take this deer I also decided that since it wasn't too far back to the house I was going to clean him in my pasture at home so as to not excite the coyotes and mess up my elk hunting for a little while. I didn't have the camera with me when I shot the deer so the "field" pics were taken at home. My boy is 27 months and went crazy over said deer. It was a good hunt...it was nice to connect.

I should also note that the buck wasn't too far from the truck....if he was, or if I would have been alone, I would have had to use other methods.


----------



## middlefork

Good to see people getting it done on the extended.

Nice buck.


elk22hunter said:


> That is way cool. I love it when a plan comes together.
> * If it was killed with an Epek, go to epekhunting.com and enter it in the photo contest. If not then good job anyway. *






Bowdacious said:


> The buck took off, running hard for about 50 yards and then toppled over.


50 yards :shock: couldn't be an Epek :wink:


----------



## Bowdacious

middlefork said:


> Good to see people getting it done on the extended.
> 
> Nice buck.
> 
> 
> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is way cool. I love it when a plan comes together.
> * If it was killed with an Epek, go to epekhunting.com and enter it in the photo contest. If not then good job anyway. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowdacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> The buck took off, running hard for about 50 yards and then toppled over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 yards :shock: *couldn't be an Epek *:wink:
Click to expand...

You're right...not an EPEK...I actually recovered this buck!


----------



## idiot with a bow

I'll just hijack this thread even further and note that there has been mass success with the EPEK... That is all...


----------



## jahan

idiot with a bow said:


> I'll just hijack this thread even further and note that there has been mass success with the EPEK... That is all...


Unfortunately it falls on deaf ears. I just wish I could make the perfect shot everytime. :roll:

Anyways congrats on the buck.


----------



## duck jerky

Nice Buck! congrat's.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher

Bowdacious said:


> You're right...not an EPEK...I actually recovered this buck!


OUCH!! OUCH!! That right there is harsh! I still have yet to try one on an animal, but it won't be on my wasatch hunt cause another company was kind enough to step up and sponsor my broadheads for this year - sorry Elk22, I have talked to the Epek guys a few times and as a dealer I thought I might get some kind of break off (10% or something?) dealer price to field test/promote their product, but it was the same price to just buy them...


----------



## elk22hunter

Wow, Sorry Bowdacious, I didn't mean to turn this into an Epek thread. Lance, I will talk to you about that anytime but I knew that you hunt Idaho and didn't think that you hunted Utah at all or I would have worked with you. 

Back to topic..............NICE BUCK AND GREAT JOB BOWDACIOUS!


----------



## Bowdacious

Thanks 22!


----------



## swbuckmaster

congrats on your success


----------



## LETTER-RIP

Awsome!! Congrats on a perfect shot! great looking buck.


----------



## HOGAN

TopofUtahArcher said:


> Bowdacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right...not an EPEK...I actually recovered this buck!
> 
> 
> 
> OUCH!! OUCH!! That right there is harsh! I still have yet to try one on an animal, but it won't be on my wasatch hunt cause another company was kind enough to step up and sponsor my broadheads for this year - sorry Elk22, I have talked to the Epek guys a few times and as a dealer I thought I might get some kind of break off (10% or something?) dealer price to field test/promote their product, but it was the same price to just buy them...
Click to expand...

Dude are you that cheap to call the EPEK guys publically? Cheap shot, 1-Puts the EPEK team in a bad situation because if they are giving you a break then the rest of us will be looking for one too. 2-Are you that PRO that you get all of your gear comped to you? From the sounds of it, or the way you make it sound is you are. And nobody likes a gloater. If someone chisseled a rock and gave it to you would you use it on your Wasatch hunt? Just because another company "stepped up" for publicity does not mean chit. They have the resources to do that, and are more than likley all ready established. It is fine if you don't want to support the mom and Pa joints around here, run with the top dawgs, but don't be cheap and take cheap shots. Sorry for the rant but that comment bothered me.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Nice buck. congrats


----------



## jahan

HOGAN said:


> TopofUtahArcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowdacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right...not an EPEK...I actually recovered this buck!
> 
> 
> 
> OUCH!! OUCH!! That right there is harsh! I still have yet to try one on an animal, but it won't be on my wasatch hunt cause another company was kind enough to step up and sponsor my broadheads for this year - sorry Elk22, I have talked to the Epek guys a few times and as a dealer I thought I might get some kind of break off (10% or something?) dealer price to field test/promote their product, but it was the same price to just buy them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude are you that cheap to call the EPEK guys publically? Cheap shot, 1-Puts the EPEK team in a bad situation because if they are giving you a break then the rest of us will be looking for one too. 2-Are you that PRO that you get all of your gear comped to you? From the sounds of it, or the way you make it sound is you are. And nobody likes a gloater. If someone chisseled a rock and gave it to you would you use it on your Wasatch hunt? Just because another company "stepped up" for publicity does not mean chit. They have the resources to do that, and are more than likley all ready established. It is fine if you don't want to support the mom and Pa joints around here, run with the top dawgs, but don't be cheap and take cheap shots. Sorry for the rant but that comment bothered me.
Click to expand...

+1, good post Hogan


----------



## Bowdacious

Wow!


----------



## duckhunter1096

Nice buck! Even nicer knowing that it was taken with a bow. I'm a rifle hunter, without the patience to try archery. My hats off to you.

Question though.....the "field" pics.....taken in your pasture? Where's the tag? Just a curiousity question, that's all.


----------



## Bowdacious

duckhunter1096 said:


> Nice buck! Even nicer knowing that it was taken with a bow. I'm a rifle hunter, without the patience to try archery. My hats off to you.
> 
> Question though.....the "field" pics.....taken in your pasture? Where's the tag? Just a curiousity question, that's all.


In that picture...the tag is still in my back pocket. I know...probably not the "kosher" thing to do...but it was so close to where I live I just threw him in the back of the truck and went home. Don't worry, I punched the tag! That's just the way I did it...Ok, let's hear how bad I am because I didn't throw the tag on first thing....... :roll:


----------



## elk22hunter

Bowdacious said:


> duckhunter1096 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice buck! Even nicer knowing that it was taken with a bow. I'm a rifle hunter, without the patience to try archery. My hats off to you.
> 
> Question though.....the "field" pics.....taken in your pasture? Where's the tag? Just a curiousity question, that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> In that picture...the tag is still in my back pocket. I know...probably not the "kosher" thing to do...but it was so close to where I live I just threw him in the back of the truck and went home. Don't worry, I punched the tag! That's just the way I did it...Ok, let's hear how bad I am because I didn't throw the tag on first thing....... :roll:
Click to expand...

I ALWAYS notch the tag first thing and then put it in my pocket until it gets to the butcher. I worry too much about it blowing off on the truck ride or brush taking it off with the drag out. I even worry about them blowing into the lake and I have to go swimming naked for them. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bowdacious

elk22hunter said:


> Bowdacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckhunter1096 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice buck! Even nicer knowing that it was taken with a bow. I'm a rifle hunter, without the patience to try archery. My hats off to you.
> 
> Question though.....the "field" pics.....taken in your pasture? Where's the tag? Just a curiousity question, that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> In that picture...the tag is still in my back pocket. I know...probably not the "kosher" thing to do...but it was so close to where I live I just threw him in the back of the truck and went home. Don't worry, I punched the tag! That's just the way I did it...Ok, let's hear how bad I am because I didn't throw the tag on first thing....... :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ALWAYS notch the tag first thing and then put it in my pocket until it gets to the butcher. I worry too much about it blowing off on the truck ride or brush taking it off with the drag out. I even worry about them blowing into the lake and I have to go swimming naked for them. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

BINGO! ! ! ! !


----------



## TopofUtahArcher

elk22hunter said:


> Wow, Sorry Bowdacious, I didn't mean to turn this into an Epek thread. Lance, I will talk to you about that anytime but I knew that you hunt Idaho and didn't think that you hunted Utah at all or I would have worked with you.
> 
> Back to topic..............NICE BUCK AND GREAT JOB BOWDACIOUS!


It's all good Elk22... I have a pak now, and plan to do some extensive testing "head-to-head" no pun intended... My Idaho hunt for bear will allow me to use expandables in the spring I believe - you up for a spring bear hunt?


----------



## TopofUtahArcher

elk22hunter said:


> I ALWAYS notch the tag first thing and then put it in my pocket until it gets to the butcher. I worry too much about it blowing off on the truck ride or brush taking it off with the drag out. I even worry about them blowing into the lake and I have to go swimming naked for them. :mrgreen:


Yeah, that practice cost me 4-Benjamins last year for not actually having it on the largest portion of meat after we boned out my out-of-state elk and packed him to the truck at midnight... I recommend that you put your tag on them immediately with zip-ties, duc-tape, gorilla tape or whatever as it's not worth the 2 hour debate with the local F&G who is pre-determined that you are doing something wrong just by being in His woods... talk about ruining a good experience and leaving an aftertaste.


----------



## elk22hunter

TopofUtahArcher said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ALWAYS notch the tag first thing and then put it in my pocket until it gets to the butcher. I worry too much about it blowing off on the truck ride or brush taking it off with the drag out. I even worry about them blowing into the lake and I have to go swimming naked for them. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that practice cost me 4-Benjamins last year for not actually having it on the largest portion of meat after we boned out my out-of-state elk and packed him to the truck at midnight... I recommend that you put your tag on them immediately with zip-ties, duc-tape, gorilla tape or whatever as it's not worth the 2 hour debate with the local F&G who is pre-determined that you are doing something wrong just by being in His woods... talk about ruining a good experience and leaving an aftertaste.
Click to expand...

I thought that the wording was, "Accompany the meat". I figure if it is in my pocket, that it is accompanying the meat as long as the carcas is with me. I could be wrong but I worry about losing it. I have had officers tell me that they don't mind you getting it off the mountain with the tag in your pocket but it had darn sure better be detached and notched.


----------



## longbow

Bowdacious, nice buck! You got it in a hard unit to hunt too, congrats!

Elk22hunter,
You mean to tell me you had your tag punched and attached to a portion of the meat, just not the largest portion, and you still got a ticket?! That's crazy! I would think you showed prima facia evidence that the meat went with the tag and the elk was legit.
Man, it makes me think about being more careful about where I tag animals.


----------

